# Letter to those responsible?



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

How many of the reptile keepers here have sent any communication to those in charge of the EPS Legislation?

This is not necessarily a letter format as offerd by Pro Keeper's Lobby but any form of communication voicing your concern about the changes that will happen.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know many of you will probably not wish to divulge but if posisble, would you mind saying what you have sent or if you have said no, id there a particular reason for it?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You can see what I've sent on the PKL Website.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I havent done anything, ive got other things id rather be doing with my spare time tbh.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've sent quite a few letters, by email, by fax, in writing.. and tried phoning various organisations.. all in an attempt mostly to find out how it will actually effect me as a retailer.

Apparently trying to do the responsible thing and find out if I am breaking the law (and how to correctly abide by it) by selling certain animals... is pointless, because no one seems to know... or if they do, they don't care if I know or not :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Ssithso :0

Thanks for your honesty WTP 

thanks Athraven


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I'm still chasing Natural England for answers to my questions. They SAID I'd have answers by the 20th of October... but nothing yet. Sent another message to them on Monday about it.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I meant to write this earlier, Nerys and l also sent off our responses to the twits.

And l would urge all keepers to please try and send something to DEFRA?EPS Natural England, you never know, your reptiles might next be on a hit list.

Hells bells, primates are now nearly on an EPS version.

Whose next???????????????

R
PKL


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And, like magic, I gripe on here that I've had no answers and guess what appears? My questions are in bold, their responses are not:



> *1. How likely is it that an applicant who is trying to obtain a license for animals they owned prior to April 2007 will succeed in their license application? *
> Clearly I cannot predetermine a licence application. However, Natural England's will presume to issue licence for the possession of Annex IV species for private keepers which were held in their possession prior to August 2007. We understand that it may be difficult to prove that these species were taken legally from the wild.
> 
> *2. What would be considered reasonable documentary evidence of origin? I purchased my animals from a private keeper in February of 2006, and there was no receipt issued. I’m not sure I even have the keeper’s name on file, let alone his contact details, as these animals were unregulated at the time they were purchased. I have veterinary records showing that I had the animals prior to April 2007, however.*
> ...


Note the text in red.

Folks, if you own EPS species and you can't prove they're captive bred or any sort of documentary evidence of WHEN you got them... start considering taking them to the vets for the last trip. Natural England isn't there to issue licenses to pet keepers.


----------

